# Temporary Cat Foster care needed in Scottish Borders



## Helen Draye (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello..I am trying to arrange to do a year at Bible college from October 2016 to August 2017..It would be periods of 10 weeks each for 3 terms..I have a 10 year old female black and white cat whom I need to find a temporary home for..She is mainly a house cat..(further details later) Can anyone help please...Many thanks!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there @Helen Draye and welcome 

Are you in the UK and if so what area of the country?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Hi there @Helen Draye and welcome
> 
> Are you in the UK and if so what area of the country?


chillminx I think the clue is in the thread title   x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

buffie said:


> chillminx I think the clue is in the thread title   x


Oops, thanks Buffie.


----------



## Helen Draye (Aug 7, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Hi there @Helen Draye and welcome
> 
> Are you in the UK and if so what area of the country?


Yes! Scottish Borders! Thank you!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Helen, have you spoken to any of your local Rescues - some are able to offer temporary fostering during quiet periods of the year when there are no (or few) mums and kittens needing foster care.


----------



## Helen Draye (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you! No I haven't asked them as yet as I know they are usually very busy but it may be an option at least to enquire. If I don't get any other responses that may be what I need to check out. I live on a busy street where in the past I have lost two cats and my neighbour's was killed today. My cat uses a cat harness and only gets out with supervision in the backgarden on a long extending leash.. She loves that envirnment and has a dog kennel where she retreats to according to the weather! A rather 'pampered' pussy!


----------

